# Curing Safely



## chiefs23 (Sep 26, 2017)

I am looking to begin smoking jerky for the first time in my MES 40. I have been making my own jerky (mostly whole muscle deer) for quite a few years. However, I have always dried in a dehydrator. Honestly, I have been ignorant of the importance of food safety in regards to curing the meat. Its never been a problem as I've always dried in a dehydrator to an internal temp of at least 165 and the jerky is usually gone in less than a week. Fortunately, I thought enough about the lack of oxygen in the smoker and with the lower temps, that I knew I needed to do a bit of research to make sure I was doing things safely.

With that, I have read through dozens of posts on this forum trying to gain a better understanding of curing options and the proper procedures available to make sure I am making jerky that is safe for my family and friends to eat. I have learned a ton and it has really opened my eyes on the importance of curing if smoking at low temps. Specifically, I'd like to thank a gentlemen named Dave for all of his explanations in regards to curing and safety and bearcarver for his recipes, tips, etc. especially with using the MES. There are many others that have provided great information and I thank you all as well. I take food safety seriously from the harvest of the animal, processing the meat, and packaging/freezing. I want to now make sure I am properly handling when preparing the meat to be eaten. As much as I have learned, I have read quite a bit of conflicting information and still have some confusion that I hope to get cleared up and hopefully this thread can help others out with confusion about curing smoked meats, particularly jerky.

I feel I now have a pretty good understanding of the difference between cure #1, cure #2, Tender Quick, etc. I've went back and forth on whether I want to use TQ or cure #1 for this process. I like the idea of #1 (ability to control salt flavor, cheaper) but I am a bit worried about accurately measuring how much is needed. I have seen 1 teaspoon per 5 lbs. of whole muscle meat thrown around as a standard. However, I have also read that the weight of the liquid marinade (if using a liquid marinade) must also be added to the weight of the meat to get an accurate proportion of cure. I most likely will be using my own marinade so I want to get this part right. I've considered just using a dry seasoning mix as well such as Hi Mountain with the cure included. I have an accurate food scale to weight the cures. From what I have gathered, TQ is a bit more forgiving but I worry about too much salt flavor.

Sorry for the long post! I just wanted to try and give as much info as I could for you all before asking a few questions:

1) Would you all recommend using cure #1 or Tender Quick for my situation? 

2) If using a cure properly, is it necessary to follow either of the procedures listed in this article? (follow up by heating at 275 for 10 minutes or preheating meat to 160 before smoking) I am thinking I just need to use the cure properly and have the meat reach 145 or so. It seems these procedures are to be followed if NOT using a cure. Is that right?

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/fch/sites/default/files/documents/pnw_632_makingjerkyathome.pdf

3) I plan to hang the slices on skewers (1/4 inch slices by the way, 4 lbs total) and dry at 100-110 for an hour without smoke. Add smoke one hour in and bump heat to 130. Every hour after bumping the heat up 10 degrees with a max of 170. Does this sound reasonable?

These are the procedures I have laid out for myself after researching what many of you I respect have done. If I am off on any of it at all, please feel free to correct me or steer a different direction. As I mentioned, I am brand new to smoking jerky so I appreciate any feedback I can get! I am looking to do my first batch this Saturday. Thank you all!


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2017)

chiefs23 said:


> I am looking to begin smoking jerky for the first time in my MES 40. I have been making my own jerky (mostly whole muscle deer) for quite a few years. However, I have always dried in a dehydrator. Honestly, I have been ignorant of the importance of food safety in regards to curing the meat. Its never been a problem as I've always dried in a dehydrator to an internal temp of at least 165 and the jerky is usually gone in less than a week. Fortunately, I thought enough about the lack of oxygen in the smoker and with the lower temps, that I knew I needed to do a bit of research to make sure I was doing things safely.
> 
> With that, I have read through dozens of posts on this forum trying to gain a better understanding of curing options and the proper procedures available to make sure I am making jerky that is safe for my family and friends to eat. I have learned a ton and it has really opened my eyes on the importance of curing if smoking at low temps. Specifically, I'd like to thank a gentlemen named Dave for all of his explanations in regards to curing and safety and bearcarver for his recipes, tips, etc. especially with using the MES. There are many others that have provided great information and I thank you all as well. I take food safety seriously from the harvest of the animal, processing the meat, and packaging/freezing. I want to now make sure I am properly handling when preparing the meat to be eaten. As much as I have learned, I have read quite a bit of conflicting information and still have some confusion that I hope to get cleared up and hopefully this thread can help others out with confusion about curing smoked meats, particularly jerky.
> 
> ...


For using Cure 

      Cure #1 & 2
 general rule, cure #1 and cure #2 are used at the same rate which is 0.25% cure or 1.13 grams per pound or 2.5 grams per Kg....

The rest of what you are doing sounds like a good plan

Here is a rack I made for my MES

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-jerky-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2017)

1) Would you all recommend using cure #1 or Tender Quick for my situation? 

Cure #1 if smoking in a smoker...   Lack of oxygen from smoldering wood...  Or cure #1 just for the flavor change in a dehydrator... 

IMO, TQ has too much salt and there is no need or reason for adding nitrate...  unless you want the arterial dilation that nitrate provides like the "beet" craze says, or "nitroglycerin" provides to those with certain forms of heart disease...

2) If using a cure properly, is it necessary to follow either of the procedures listed in this article? (follow up by heating at 275 for 10 minutes or preheating meat to 160 before smoking) I am thinking I just need to use the cure properly and have the meat reach 145 or so. It seems these procedures are to be followed if NOT using a cure. Is that right?

Heating to 160 in the brining solution, before the drying process, kills things nitrite doesn't do a good job killing...  Add the nitrite to the brining solution AFTER cooling it to around 100 or lower... the heating process breaks down the nitrite...

I'm not sure...  but...  I think the end heating to 275 is there to kill botulism spores..   like a pressure canner does in canned foods... which the nitrite should have taken care of IF you add cure...

Those reports should have done a better job of explaining the "WHYS" of their methods...

Did I confuse anyone ?? This crap can get REALLY confusing...


----------



## chiefs23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Tropics: Thanks for the link to the rack. I have seen that before and have plans to make something similar to make hanging sausages/jerky easier. This looks very nice! How do you go about hanging your jerky from the dowels? I have seen many variations of folks using s hooks, paperclips, etc. All look to do the job. 

Dave: Thanks for the reply. And thanks again for all that you have provided. Your posts alone have probably taught me more about how to cure and smoke safely than anything else. 

I think they probably tried to make that publication as easy to read as possible for most. Which is helpful, but there are some details that left me wondering. It is my understanding that heating in the brine to 160 would have a negative effect on the quality and texture of the jerky after drying (hard/brittle). Is there any way around that? After reading and reading and reading, it almost seems to me that there is no perfect process that has been established. There are different recommendations and pros/cons of each. It really is interesting. And I want to be careful in saying that it almost seems like overkill, because I know the severity of what could potentially happen. But if the jerky ends up not being of good quality, it defeats the purpose of trying to make it from home and provide a quality snack to family/friends while having fun doing it.

Maybe I am overthinking it (most likely am). But I just want to have a quality product that is safe to share, and have fun doing it. I'd venture to guess I speak for everyone with that one as well. It is quite a bit more complicated than I imagined. But I don't mind learning and doing it the right way. I hope others can benefit as well.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2017)

OK....  Lets figure this out....  
There are 2 distinct methods listed for making jerky...
1....   Dehydrator..  lots of oxygen..  no worries about botulism...
2...    Using a smoker...  Some definite worries about botulism...
That is where, I think, the confusion arises...  Mixing two distinctly different methods...
Now if that doesn't confuse folks ?????


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

chiefs23 said:


> This looks very nice! How do you go about hanging your jerky from the dowels?



Check page #2 it shows the Smores sticks cut to fit the rack.
You can also search for 1/8" SS Rods
Richie


----------



## chiefs23 (Oct 6, 2017)

I think you are right Dave. The two different methods and level of risk associated with each is different and causes some confusion. 

I ordered some cure #1 and plan to mix it with my marinade in the right proportion after calculating the weights of both the meat and liquid. I will smoke until the IT reaches at least 145. From what I've gathered, this seems to be considered the safe way to produce jerky in a smoker (as opposed to not using a cure at all, essentially.)

However, I am concerned that I may be skipping a necessary step in either pre-heating using the boiling liquid method or heating for 10 minutes at 275 after smoking. I worry that either of those steps, though, will have a negative impact of the quality/taste of the jerky. This makes me wonder if using the cure in the right proportion fulfills the level of safety needed, as most of us have thought. Or if we really ought to add that other layer of safety in addition to the cure. 

Unfortunately, I know next to nothing about the chemistry and other science behind all this. Hopefully someone can provide some clarity.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

I find that putting the jerky meat right on the MES racks works perfectly well. Although I have made a "Richies Rack" (with wooden dowels), I can get way more jerky in there on the MES racks than by hanging it.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

You can preheat in the brine solution to 180 ish, then cool the brine and add the cure #1 once the brine gets to100-110 ish...   nitrite starts to break down around 130 ish...


----------

